

C++ Academy - My New Project - Spock
http://cppacademy.wordpress.com/missionstatemen/

======
Spock
I've started a new project while I learn C++ to post about what I've learnt,
what problems I came across and how I went about them. It's my hope to help
fellow beginners with the problems I face and to help them overcome them. I'm
trying to explain things in layman's terms so that it's easier to understand,
and I will be posting puzzles and exercises for people to work through.
Hopefully, with enough interest, I'll invest in web hosting and provide a
proper site where a community can develop of likeminded beginners.

Any feedback and suggestions are welcome!

------
Spock
107 views, doesn't anyone have anything to say? :P

